# Juega bien con tu hermano



## adorobrasil

Mi esposa siempre le dice a uno de mis hijos, 'Juega bien con tu hermano!' Puedo decir eso en portugues así, 'Joga bem con seu irmâo?'

Gracias'

Ronaldo


----------



## englishmania

What does it mean?

Dá-te bem com o teu irmão. (?)
Porta-te bem com o teu irmao. (?)


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> What does it mean?
> 
> Dá-te bem com o teu irmão. (?)
> Porta-te bem com o teu irmao. (?)



Imagino que seja algo como "brinca direito com o seu irmão".


----------



## englishmania

Sim, é capaz de ser isso.


----------



## vf2000

okporip said:


> Imagino que seja algo como "brinca (tu) direito com o seu irmão".



"brin*que* (você) direito com o seu irmão"
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> "brin*que* (você) direito com o seu irmão"
> Espero ter ajudado,



Acho que ajudou, na medida em que vem lembrar que o imperativo correto para "você" (forma implícita no uso de "o *s*eu irmão") não é "brinca", mas "brinque". Com a lembrança, permite o comentário de que é muito comum, na linguagem oral do sudeste do Brasil, a mescla de "você" com formas que se associariam, na realidade, com "tu" - pronomes (teu, tua, te, ti, contigo...) e formas no imperativo. Só um exemplinho, extraído do cancioneiro popular:

"Olha" (Roberto Carlos):

*Olha *[tu], *você* tem todas as coisas
(...)*
Te* [tu] juro, meu amor
(...)
*Olha *
*Vem* [tu] comigo aonde eu for
*Seja* [você] meu amante (...)


----------



## adorobrasil

okporip said:


> Imagino que seja algo como "brinca direito com o seu irmão".


 
Acho que é isso mesmo. 'Direito' foi a palavra que faltava. Obrigado. E falando em 'tu' e 'você, há um ano conversava muito com uma moça de RG do Sul e agora misturo 'tu' e 'seu' muito. E dificil não misturar porque falo tambem espanhol e é um pouco estranho tratar meus filhos de 'você'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

adorobrasil said:


> Acho que é isso mesmo. 'Direito' foi a palavra que faltava. Obrigado. E falando em 'tu' e 'você, há um ano conversava muito com uma moça de RG do Sul e agora misturo 'tu' e 'seu' muito. E dificil não misturar porque falo tambem espanhol e é um pouco estranho tratar meus filhos de 'você'.


Yo no me preocuparía con eso. Es pura cuestión de hábito. Tarde o temprano una de esas formas de tratamiento va a prevalecer sin que siquiera te dés cuenta.


----------



## okporip

adorobrasil said:


> Acho que é isso mesmo. 'Direito' foi a palavra que faltava. Obrigado. E falando em 'tu' e 'você, há um ano conversava muito com uma moça de RG do Sul e agora misturo 'tu' e 'seu' muito. E dificil não misturar porque falo tambem espanhol e é um pouco estranho tratar meus filhos de 'você'.



Como o WSE, acima, também acho que essa mistura não é motivo para preocupação (na fala, então, uma bobagem...). Agora, não se deixe "atrapalhar" pelo conhecimento que tem do espanhol: o valor de "você" não é o mesmo de "usted"; não há nada de estranho em chamar os filhos (os amigos, a mulher, o marido, o namorado, a namorada, o cachorro, o papagaio...) de "você".


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> "brin*que* (você) direito com o seu irmão"
> Espero ter ajudado,
> AXÉ


Acho que também _brinque *direitinho* com o seu irmão._ 

O emprego do diminutivo faz charmante a linguagem brasileira


----------



## englishmania

Mangato said:


> Acho que também   _brinque *direithinho* com o seu irmão._
> 
> O emprego do diminutivo faz charmante a linguagem brasileira



direitinho


----------



## Mangato

englishmania said:


> direitinho




O  primeiro agá foi involuntário


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> O primeiro agá foi involuntário


Mangato, diga que foi _numerologia_. O que tem de gente colocando *h*, *y*, *ll*, etc. nos nomes por cauda da numerologia (eu acredito que, na realidade, é por vaidade mesmo ) é uma enormidade! Então, podemos agora começar a enfeitar as palavras, não acha?


----------

